# need chipset/usb drivers for Gateway eMachine T6524 (100% cpu usage) [moved from XP]



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

XP SP 3 installed on a desktop
I have 1 gig of ram
200 gig hd
usb's are on motherboard

The problem started a while back when my usb's quit working. Then the pc slowed down to a crawl. So since then I've reformatted hd and reinstalled fresh copy of xp. (many times) PC won't automatically install the drivers for the usb anc once I plug something into the usb port it slows my pc way down again.

I've tried uninstalling drivers, roll back, reinstalling, finally I disabled the on board usb's and put in a pci stack of usb's and it makes it work fine. (but the pci usb's are only 1.1--I had it laying around...)

I still wanted things to work right so now I've tried to manually download drivers from Gateway or AMD? (I think) and it has now bogged down my computer again.

There's no spyware or malware cause it's on a fresh reformat of xp

When I run task manager it shows system at 99% and no other programs using memory BUT I read somewhere else that kernel memory could mean a driver problem and my kernel memory is taking up almost all the resources almost all the time.

So what could it be? I really appreciate your help. Forums like these are great! I've contributed in many forums over the years.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: constant 100% cpu usage*

Hi garypriceomaha and welcome to TSF !

Is this a Gateway, what's the exact model of the computer ?

What firewall/security suite do you use ? If you connected to the internet without any firewall you could already have gotten some malware, even if you didn't run your internet browser. Did you use an XP SP2 or XP SP3 CD to reinstall ? The USB drivers are part of SP2. 

Make sure you've installed the chipset drivers before installing any other drivers. More on that once we know the exact model of the computer.

Enter the BIOS at startup (look for some "press xx to enter setup" message), find the hardware monitor or pc health screen and report your temps, voltages and fan speeds. An unsufficient supply or an overheating cpu can cause cpu usage to max out for no reason. Open the computer case and clean all the dust on the fans and heatsinks.

Make sure you have installed all the latest critical updates using windows updates. The windows update process will be looking for update and will take some cpu usage until all the updates have been installed.

When doing a fresh install you should do the things in this order : 

0) download the latest chipset, video, audio, network, ... drivers for your motherboard and other hardware devices from the manufacturer's website. Download the standalone installer for SP3 (if your install CD doesn't have SP1 you'll need to install SP1 or SP2 beforehands so download them if needed). Copy them all on a CD.
1) format and reinstall XP using the CD that came with the gateway computer (a retail CD won't have the proper drivers).
2) install the latest chipset drivers then all the other drivers
3) Install SP3
4) enable XP's integrated firewall before you turn the wireless router on or connect the ethernet cable
5) connect to windows update and install all the critical updates.
6) download a free antivirus (Antivir, Avast or AVG) and install it
7) install the remaining programs

If you want to give it a last try uninstall and remove the PCI USB card and re-enable the onboard ports in the BIOS before you reinstall XP. Restart the computer each time you're prompted to do so (after installing the chipset drivers, the updates, the antivirus, ...).


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: constant 100% cpu usage*

Hi, Thanks for responding. It is a Gateway T6524 with a Micro-Star MS-7184

The CPU temp is 118 F
Sys temp is 107
Fan speed is 1127 rpm
Sys fan speed is 1077 rpm
cpu high voltage is 11.6v
Low voltage is 5.0 v
sys high voltage is 11.6v
sys low voltage is 5.0v

Here is the Belarc Advisor readout:

Belarc Advisor Current Profile




The license associated with the Belarc Advisor product allows for 
free personal use only. Use on multiple computers in a corporate, 
educational, military or government installation is prohibited. See 
the license agreement for details. The information on this page was 
created locally on your computer by the Belarc Advisor. Your 
computer profile was not sent to a web server. Click here for more 
info. 





About Belarc

System Management Products

Your Privacy



In page Links:

Installed Hotfixes

Software Licenses

Software Versions









System Security StatusCIS Benchmark Score


1.88 of 10 (details...)




Virus Protection


Up-to-date 




Microsoft Security Updates


1 missing 









Computer Profile Summary
Computer Name: Computer-room (in MSHOME) — Computer Room
Profile Date: Thursday, January 08, 2009 1:06:03 PM
Advisor Version: 7.2x
Windows Logon: Gary


Click here for Belarc's System Management products, for large and 
small companies. 

Operating System System Model
 Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3 (build 2600) Gateway T6524 
Enclosure Type: Desktop
Processor a Main Circuit Board b
2.20 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64
256 kilobyte primary memory cache
1024 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: MICRO-STAR MS-7184 
Serial Number: 5810019713
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG 07/21/2005
Drives Memory Modules c,d
450.10 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
200.33 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

LITE-ON DVDRW SHM-165H6S [CD-ROM drive]
TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H552B [CD-ROM drive]

HP Officejet Pro L7 USB Device [Hard drive] -- drive 2
Maxtor 7L250R0 [Hard drive] (250.06 GB) -- drive 1, s/n L59E7A4G, 
rev BAH41G10, SMART Status: Healthy
WDC WD2000BB-22GUC0 [Hard drive] (200.05 GB) -- drive 0, s/n 
WD-WCALL1686991, rev 08.02D08, SMART Status: Healthy 1024 Megabytes 
Installed Memory

Slot 'A0' has 512 MB
Slot 'A1' has 512 MB
Slot 'A2' is Empty
Slot 'A3' is Empty
Local Drive Volumes

c: (NTFS on drive 0)200.05 GB141.71 GB free
f: (NTFS on drive 1)250.06 GB58.63 GB free

Network Drives
None detected
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers
local user accountslast logon
Administrator1/6/2009 2:18:13 PM(admin)
Gary1/8/2009 12:48:22 PM(admin)
Lisa1/7/2009 8:32:13 AM(admin)
local system accounts
ASPNETnever
Guest1/8/2009 10:51:19 AM
HelpAssistantnever
Rolyat1/1/2009 8:55:08 PM(admin)
SUPPORT_388945a0never


Marks a disabled account; Marks a locked account HP 
Officejet Pro L7500 Serieson USB001
Microsoft XPS Document Writeron XPSPort:
Send To Microsoft OneNote Driveron Send To Microsoft OneNote 
Port:

Controllers Display
Standard floppy disk controller
ATI IDE Controller
Primary IDE Channel [Controller] (3x)
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller] (3x)
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller (2x) NVIDIA GeForce 6600 
[Display adapter]
Sony SDM-S71 [Monitor] (17.1"vis, s/n 4026170, September 2002)
Bus Adapters Multimedia
NEC PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller (B1)
NEC PCI to USB Open Host Controller (2x)
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller (2x) Realtek AC'97 Audio
Communications Other Devices
PCI Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP


1394 Net Adapter
Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
primary Auto IP Address: 192.168.1.107 / 24
Gateway: 192.168.1.1
Dhcp Server: 192.168.1.1
Physical Address: 00:133:52:A0:0A

Networking Dns Servers: 68.105.28.12
 68.105.29.12
68.105.28.11
VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Officejet Pro L7500
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
PS/2 Compatible Mouse
HP Officejet Pro L7500 (DOT4USB)
USB Composite Device
USB Mass Storage Device
USB Printing Support
USB Root Hub (6x)
pcouffin device for 32 bits systems
Virus Protection [Back to Top] 
AVG Anti-Virus Free Version 8.0
Realtime File Scanning On

Missing Microsoft Security Hotfixes [Back to Top] 
These required security hotfixes (using the 12/17/2008 
Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary) were not found installed. 
Note: CIS benchmarks require that Critical and Important 
severity security hotfixes must be installed. 
Q951748- Important (details...) 

Installed Microsoft Hotfixes [Back to Top] 
.NETFramework
1.1
S867460 on 1/7/2009 (details...)
MSXML4SP2
KB954430 on 1/7/2009 (details...)
MSXML6
KB925673 on 1/4/2009 (details...)
Office Access MUI (English) 2007
KB936982[SP] on 1/7/2009 (details...)
Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
KB936982[SP] on 1/7/2009 (details...)
Office Enterprise 2007
KB936982[SP] on 1/7/2009 (details...)
KB946691 on 1/7/2009 (details...)
KB950114 on 1/7/2009 (details...)
KB950130 on 1/7/2009 (details...)
KB951338 on 1/7/2009 (details...)
KB951550 on 1/7/2009 (details...)
KB951944 on 1/7/2009 (details...)
KB952142 on 1/7/2009 (details...)
KB954326 on 1/7/2009 (details...)
KB956358 on 1/7/2009 (details...)
KB956828 on 1/7/2009 (details...)
KB958437 on 1/7/2009 (details...)
KB958439 on 1/7/2009 (details...)
KB958619 on 1/7/2009 (details...)
Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
KB936982[SP] on 1/7/2009 (details...)
Office Groove MUI (English) 2007
KB936982[SP] on 1/7/2009 (details...)
Office Groove Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
KB936982[SP] on 1/7/2009 (details...)
Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007
KB936982[SP] on 1/7/2009 (details...)
Office OneNote MUI (English) 2007
KB936982[SP] on 1/7/2009 (details...)
Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
KB936982[SP] on 1/7/2009 (details...)
Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
KB936982[SP] on 1/7/2009 (details...)
Office Proof (English) 2007
KB936982[SP] on 1/7/2009 (details...)
Office Proof (French) 2007
KB936982[SP] on 1/7/2009 (details...)
Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
KB936982[SP] on 1/7/2009 (details...)
Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
KB936982[SP] on 1/7/2009 (details...)
Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
KB936982[SP] on 1/7/2009 (details...)
Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
KB936982[SP] on 1/7/2009 (details...)
Office Word MUI (English) 2007
KB936982[SP] on 1/7/2009 (details...)
Software Update for Web Folders (English) 12
KB936982[SP] on 1/7/2009 (details...)
WGA
SP0
KB892130 on 1/1/2009 (details...)
Windows Media Player
KB952069_WM9 (details...)
SP0
KB952069_WM9 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
Windows XP
SP0
KB938127-V2-IE7 on 1/7/2009 (details...)
KB956390-IE7 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
KB958215-IE7 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
KB960714-IE7 on 1/8/2009 (details...)
SP2
KB811113[SP] on 1/2/2009 (details...)
SP3
KB936929[SP] on 1/3/2009 (details...)
SP4
KB915800-V4 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
KB938464 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
KB946648 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
KB950762 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
KB950974 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
KB951066 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
KB951376-V2 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
KB951698 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
KB951978 on 1/7/2009 (details...)
KB952287 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
KB952954 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
KB954211 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
KB954459 on 1/8/2009 (details...)
KB954600 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
KB955069 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
KB955839 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
KB956391 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
KB956802 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
KB956803 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
KB956841 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
KB957095 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
KB957097 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
KB958215 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
KB958644 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
KB960714 on 1/3/2009 (details...)
Windows
SP1
IDNMITIGATIONAPIS on 1/3/2009 (Microsoft 
Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs)
NLSDOWNLEVELMAPPING on 1/3/2009 (Microsoft 
National Language Support Downlevel APIs)
 XML Paper Specification Shared Components Pack 1.0
XPSEPSC (XML Paper Specification Shared Components 
Pack 1.0)



Click here to see all available Microsoft security hotfixes for this 
computer. 

Marks a security hotfix (using the 12/17/2008 Microsoft 
Security Bulletin Summary)
Marks a security hotFix that fails verification (a 
security vulnerability)
Marks a hotfix that verifies correctly
Marks a hotfix that fails verification (note that failing 
hotfixes need to be reinstalled)
Unmarked hotfixes lack the data to allow verification


Click here for Belarc's System Management products, for large and 
small companies. 

Software Licenses [Back to Top] 

Belarc - Advisor59f677cb 
Microsoft - Internet Explorer92318-600-1593996-23128 
Microsoft - Office Enterprise 200789388-707-1528066-65521 
(Key: KGFVY-7733B-8WCK9-KTG64-BC7D8)
Microsoft - WebFldrs XP12345-111-1111111-04109 
Microsoft - Windows XP Professional55274-640-4645277-23495 

MySoftware - DataBase Professional2744 

Software Versions (mouse over * for details, click * for location) 
[Back to Top] 
2007 Microsoft Office system Version 12.0.6331.5000 *
Acrobat.com *
Adobe Acrobat Version 9.0.0.2008061200 *
Adobe AIR 1.0.1 Version 1.0.1 *
Adobe Reader Version 9.0.0.2008061200 *
Alexander Roshal - WinRAR Version 3.80.0.0 *
AOL Connectivity Service Version 4.6.1.2 *
AOL LLC - dnu Utility Version 1.0.38.1 *
AOL LLC - System Information Application Version 2, 5, 1, 1 *
AOL Service Libraries Version 15.5.1.2 *
AOL Version 9.05.001 *
Avanquest USA LLC - DataBase Professional Version 1, 0, 0, 1 *
AVG Internet Security Version 8.0.0.200 *
Belarc, Inc. - Advisor Version 7.2x *
Cinematronics - 3D Pinball Version 5.1.2600.5512 *
DVD Shrink Version 3.2.0.15 *
Fengtao Software Inc. - DVDFab Version 5, 2, 2, 2 *
Hewlett-Packard Co. - hp digital imaging - hp all-in-one series 
Version 082.000.188.000 *
Hewlett-Packard Company - HP Solution Center Version 074.000.017.000 
*
Hewlett-Packard Company - LightScribe Version 1.14.17.1 *
I.R.I.S. SA - Registration Wizard Version 5, 0, 0, 2 *
LIGHTNING UK! - ImgBurn Version 2.4.2.0 *
Microsoft (R) Windows Script Host Version 5.7.0.18066 *
Microsoft Clip Organizer Version 12.0.4518.1014 *
Microsoft Corporation - Groove Audit Service Version 4.2.1.2704 *
Microsoft Corporation - GrooveMonitor Utility Version 4.2.1.2704 *
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 7.00.6000.16762 *
Microsoft Corporation - Messenger Version 4.7.3001 *
Microsoft Corporation - Office Diagnostics Service Version 
12.0.6211.1000 *
Microsoft Corporation - Office Diagnostics Version 12.0.6211.1000 *
Microsoft Corporation - Office Source Engine Version 12.0.4518.1014 
*
Microsoft Corporation - Windows Installer - Unicode Version 
3.1.4001.5512 *
 Microsoft Corporation - Windows Movie Maker Version 2.1.4026.0 
*Microsoft Corporation - Windows® NetMeeting® Version 3.01 *
Microsoft Corporation - Zone.com Version 1.2.626.1 *
Microsoft Data Access Components Version 3.525.1132.0 *
Microsoft Office Groove Version 4.2.1.2704 *
Microsoft Office InfoPath Version 12.0.6214.1000 *
Microsoft Office OneNote Version 12.0.6316.5000 *
Microsoft Office Outlook Version 12.0.6316.5000 *
Microsoft Office Picture Manager Version 12.0.6211.1000 *
Microsoft(R) MSN (R) Communications System Version 6.10.0016.1624 *
Microsoft(R) Windows Media Player Version 9.00.00.4503 *
Microsoft® .NET Framework Version 2.0.50727.1433 *
Microsoft® .NET Framework Version 3.0.4506.648 *
Nero AG - Cover Designer Version 4.2.4.100 *
Nero BackItUp Version 4.2.3.100 *
Nero Burning ROM Version 9, 2, 6, 100 *
Nero BurnRights Version 3, 1, 0, 300 *
Nero ControlCenter Version 4, 2, 7, 100 *
Nero DiscSpeed Version 5, 1, 0, 300 *
Nero DriveSpeed Version 4, 1, 0, 300 *
Nero Express Version 9, 2, 6, 100 *
Nero InfoTool Version 6, 1, 0, 200 *
Nero Live Version 1.2.4.100 *
Nero Photosnap Viewer Version 2, 2, 4, 100 *
Nero Recode Version 4.2.16.100 *
Nero RescueAgent Version 2, 1, 0, 300 *
Nero ShowTime Version 5.2.8.100 *
Nero SoundTrax Version 4, 2, 5, 100 *
Nero StartSmart Version 9.2.7.100 *
Nero Vision Version 6,2,6,100 *
Nero WaveEditor Version 5, 2, 5, 100 *
NOS Microsystems Ltd. - getPlus(R) Helper Version 1.2.0.7 *
NVIDIA Driver Helper Service, Version 178.24 Version 6.14.11.7824 *
Wizards to adjust .NET Framework security, assign trust to 
assemblies, and fix broken .NET applications. Version 1.0.5000.0 *



* Click to see where software is installed.
a. Megahertz measurement may be inaccurate if other programs were 
busy during last analysis.
b. Data may be transferred on the bus at one, two, or four times the 
Bus Clock rate.
c. Memory slot contents may not add up to Installed Memory if some 
memory is not recognized by Windows.
d. Memory slot contents is reported by the motherboard BIOS. Contact 
system vendor if slot contents are wrong.
e. This may be the manufacturer's factory installed product key 
rather than yours. 
Copyright 2000-7, Belarc, Inc. All rights reserved. 
Legal notice. U.S. Patents 6085229, 5665951 and Patents pending.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: constant 100% cpu usage*

Gateway eMachine T6524

Did that computer come with XP Pro or Windows Media Center Edition ?

Have you tried to reinstall using the recovery CD or the recovery partition ? (on eMachines you need to press F11 at startup)

11.6V is low for the 12V line. See if you can borrow a PSU of higher wattage and test your computer with it.

I see you use AVG. What firewall do you use ?

Are there any red or yellow devices in the device manager (start => run => devmgmt.msc) ?


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: constant 100% cpu usage*

I think I found the culprit. 

I disabled all the usb root hub's and the memory usage is back to zero. So now how do I get my usb's back in order? I didn't see a usb driver on that link you supplied unless it's the 8/1 media reader? 

The pc came with media center but I loaded pro this time. I supposed I could go back to media center BUT media center is what was loaded when I developed the problem in the first place.....

I guess I'll try those media reader drivers and see if that brings back my usb's


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: constant 100% cpu usage*

Were the usb hubs tagged with a yellow icon in the device manager ?

The USB drivers are included in SP2, restart the computer and the USB controller will be redetected.


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: constant 100% cpu usage*

No, they were not tagged in yellow.

If I enable the usb root hubs and restart I am right back to where I was before. Actually, I didn't even have to restart and my cpu usage went right back to 100% 

So unless you can think of anything else, I'll reformat with Windows Media Center instead of XP Pro that I have on there now and see what happens. The first thing I always do is perform the windows update and let it update automatically or should I download sp2 and sp3 and manually put them on first?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: constant 100% cpu usage*

If you disable then re-enable the usb hubs they aren't reinstalled. Unhook all your usb devices (use a PS/2 keyboard and mouse), right-click => uninstall (not just disable) all the usb root hubs and usb controllers in the device manager then restart the computer and see how it goes.


If you want you can analyze the kernel memory to try to find the specific driver that's using the cpu. Check these links : 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q177415
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...ing-until-system-hangs-164368.html#post961204

This is another useful tool :
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653.aspx
If you go to view => show lower pane and click on system on the top left you'll see a list of the kernel dll's with their description. Google the names of the ones that are not registered by Microsoft to make sure there's nothing wrong there. You can add other columns to monitor the memory used by each process if you go to view => select columns.

If the svchost processes seem to use too much cpu use tasklist and the instructions herein to see what services are underneath each svchost process : http://www.raymond.cc/blog/archives/2007/08/23/identify-loaded-svchostexe-in-windows-task-list/



To reinstall from scratch :

You need to have a firewall (part of SP2) before you connect to the internet (turn the router off or unplug the ethernet cable in the mean time), so if SP2 is not integrated on the MCE CD you'll need to install SP2 and enable the firewall. If your MCE CD is already patched with SP1 (look on the CD or go to start => run and type winver once Windows has been installed) you can install SP3 right away, no need to install SP2.

So prepare the drivers and the needed service packs on a CD (or on an usb drive, the usb ports should work right away, but maybe at a limited speed if SP2 isn't installed yet). Then install Windows MCE, install the latest versions of the drivers, install SP3, enable the firewall, connect to windows update, install the latest critical updates and see how it goes


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: constant 100% cpu usage*

Isn't there firewall protection in avg free? or doesn't it turn it on some how?

Having a little trouble getting the recovery cd to work but that's for another thread 
I'll keep troubleshooting on my own. 

Thanks again! I really appreciate your help.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: constant 100% cpu usage*

AVG free is an antivirus and an anti-spyware, not a firewall. XP's firewall is only available in SP2 and later updates so if XP isn't updated with SP2 after you reinstall (go to start => run and type winver to see what service pack is installed) first thing you'll need to do is install SP2 (download it and save it on a CD) or SP3 and enable the firewall before you connect to the internet.


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: constant 100% cpu usage*

Are you still with me?

I couldn't get the mce to work so I loaded the xp pro. So I did a fresh load of xp without ethernet hooked up. I dl'ed drivers and sp 2 from another computer and loaded them on from a disk and everything was fine EXCEPT I had yellow question marks.

In the "other devices" category it said something about usb serial device (2 of them) and sm bus controller. So I updated the drivers for the usb devices and it updated them just fine.


But the sm bus controller would not update. Needless to say after I updated the usb drivers I was right back to why I started asking for help in this thread!!!

I am right back to 100% cpu usage.....and I never did connect my ethernet cord.

Help?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: constant 100% cpu usage*

The yellow question marks were there because unlike the original MCE CD that came with the computer the XP PRO CD doesn't include the chipset drivers. Why didn't it work with the MCE CD, you did a clean format and install right ? If it's scratched contact Gateway or eMachine to get a new one. This looks like a driver issue and there's no chipset drivers available on the manufacturer's website.

Give the unknown device identifier a try : 
http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html

According to eMachine the chipset is ATI RS482 but I can't seem to find that chipset on Ati's website. I'll move you to the drivers support section where you may get better help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Can you right click on the SM Bus controller error (and any other errors) in the device manager>Properties>Details Tab
Post the DEV/VEN numbers you find under Device Instance ID

I just want to confirm the following befroe you download the SOUTH BRIDGE driver (SM Bus Controller)

According to the specs I could find you have a Radeon Xpress 200 chipset
RS482

The SM Bus controller is the southbridge driver:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integratedip-xp
Scroll down to the Southbridge driver

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, the mce recovery cd hangs at the screen that says "PC Angel" or something like that so I'm gonna try to burn a copy of the cd and see if it will do a clean load that way.

Anyone on this site help out?

EDIT: I didn't see the above post before I posted. Thanks for offering to help. I'll try that out next and report back to you a little later.
Gary


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

pci\ven_1002&dev_4372&subsys_71841462&rev_11\3&61aa01&0&a0

Does this actually mean something to you? Looks like jibberish to me!

Thanks a lot for trying to help. Does it matter that I have another video card hooked up? I have a nvidia 6600 hooked up and leave the on board video card alone. Just didn't know if that mattered.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Gary,
Yes those numbers mean you have a ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Chipset.
This confirms what I thought.
Go here:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integratedip-xp

Download and Install the South Bridge Driver only.

Let me know if that removes the SM Bus error.

As far as you ON-Board Video:
Is it Disabled in the BIOS? 

Also let me know if you have any more issues.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

Good news and bad news. Installed those drivers so I don't have any more yellow marks in device manager but I'm still running at a constant 100% cpu usage and it really bogs down everything I do. Not to mention my on board usb's still don't work.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

For the USB drivers:
Go to the Device Manager.
Open the + under USB Devices
From the bottom up right click on each>Uninstall
Uninstall ALL of them and reboot the PC.
Windows should reinstall the drivers for them

Let me know if you have any errors in the Device Manager after you reboot
Bill


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

If you're talking about "usb root hub"--I have 3 of them. uninstalled them and restarted.

Woilla! cpu runs at normal usage..........until they get reinstalled. argh!

So I think we've pinpointed my heavy memory usage to a conflict somewhere in those usb hubs. Where do I go from here?

btw, there are no errors after I reboot (except for cpu usage at 100%)

These are also listed under the USB controllers tab

standard openhcd usb host controller (2 of these)
standard enhanced pci to usb host controller

When I try to uninstall these my pc stalls.....


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Remove the pci card, try to troubleshoot the integrated usb ports only. The drivers for the PCI USB controller may conflict with the chipset drivers.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Is there anything connected to them at this time?


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

You guys are going to think I'm smokin crack or something but I don't see any other pci cards in my system. The only other card is the video card. So I detached the 2 usb cords that run to the front of my pc from my mb thinking those might be conflicting but when I rebooted it still found all 3 usb root hub's....


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

It will,

Reconnect the cables

Is there anything connected to these USB ports (printers,webcam,flash sticks, etc)?

I know you have done a clean install so you shoould have no Viruses or such causing 100% CPU USAGE.

I am just trying to narrow down the issue.
I do not think it is because of the USB, but I want to make sure there is nothing connected to these ports.

Can you post a screenshot of the DEVICE MANAGER with all the + opened.
Bill


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

Absolutely nothing attached to usb's. Here's the screenshots of my device manage. Once again, thanks for helping out.


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's the task manager--flatlined at 100%


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

garypriceomaha said:


> I disabled the on board usb's and put in a pci stack of usb's and it makes it work fine. (but the pci usb's are only 1.1--I had it laying around...


So you've already removed that pci card ? 



garypriceomaha said:


> These are also listed under the USB controllers tab
> 
> standard openhcd usb host controller (2 of these)
> *standard enhanced pci to usb host controller*


I don't see why there would be a "standard enhanced pci to usb host controller" device on a fresh installation without any PCI to USB card in the computer. What do you think BCCOMP ?


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

yes, I removed the pci card. I left it in there when I installed windows this time but have taken it out. I tried to uninstall it but it just sits there.

I actually agree with you. Why is it listed if I don't have one in my pc?

Shall I reinstall windows again without the pci device in?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can I get a screenshot of the Processes Tab?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

Sure.


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

Picture didn't take. try this one.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Is the BIOS set to default settings, with the exception
of PNP (Plug n Play) enabled?

Also see if this driver helps:
http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_9706,00.html

Scroll down to the bottom of the page
Download and install:AMD Processor Driver Version 1.3.2.0053 for Windows XP and Windows Server 2003 (x86 and x64) - 
3rd from the bottom of the page.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

Tried that one. Didn't work. Did I mention that my usb's don't even work when I put a usb stick in them?

Yes, in bios I am on default settings.


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

With all 3 usb root hub disabled........back to 0%


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
What is your BIOS version?


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG 07/21/2005


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

Do you want the complete Belarc workup?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
If you could run EVEREST under my signature and post the full report it would be better.
Copy and paste the report to notepad and attach it to the thread.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

it says it was too long so I attached a txt file.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

garypriceomaha said:


> yes, I removed the pci card. I left it in there when I installed windows this time but have taken it out. I tried to uninstall it but it just sits there.
> 
> I actually agree with you. Why is it listed if I don't have one in my pc?
> 
> Shall I reinstall windows again without the pci device in?


This could be the issue, especially if it stalls when you try to uninstall the device in the device manager. Can't tell you that this is the problem for sure but the usb drivers for that card (default drivers were installed when the XP CD scanned the hardware during the installation) could be conflicting with the chipset drivers. If you have the time a clean reinstall without the pci card might help.


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

I've got the time but I've got to head off to work will reconvene tonight.

Thanks again.


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

Come to think of it. This problem was happening way before I put the pci card in there. I only put the pci card in there because I was having this problem!

BCCCOMP, Did you see anything in that Everest file I sent?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm only saying that we should troubleshoot one problem at a time. The fact that you can't uninstall the pci to usb device in the device manager is a problem we should get rid of before troubleshooting the usb ports further.

Whatever caused your integrated USB ports to stop working back when you had XP MCE would probably have been solved by a reinstallation of MCE using the CD that came with the computer (unless you can think of something that could have physically damaged the usb ports). You never installed the proper radeon X200 chipset drivers on XP Pro before using the PCI card, did you ?


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

I gotcha. You guys are the experts and I really value your help. I'll reformat and start over without the pci in there and report back to you.


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

O.K. I'm all done. Here's what happened:

Wiped the drive, installed xp pro, installed drivers, installed sp2

This first picture is where I was at after installing all the drivers. It found all the usb's except for this one so I left it alone thinking sp2 would find it and install it.

Installed sp2 and it still did not automatically detect it so I "updated driver" and it found it and installed it.

Results:

After installing all drivers pc working great--0% cpu usage.

After updating driver on the lone usb cpu usage back to 100%

???? ARGH ????


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Can you do me a favor?
Remove the nvidia video card and the drivers.
Connect the PC to you on-board card
Enable the On-board video in the BIOS
Install this chipset driver:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/integrated-xp

Reboot the PC and see what the CPU usage is.
See what errors are in the Device Manager.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

Installed the ATI video drivers and took out the nvidia drivers and software. Rebooted several times. Still 100% cpu usage and no errors in device manager, but I am the proud owner of a free trial of World of Warcraft thanks to ATI 

You were on the right track though. I think we figured out that the video card is a PCI Express card so that's why it was loading the PCI Enhanced stuff. Am I right?

Don't think it will matter but should I now do a fresh install without the nvidia video card installed? or what?

Am I the longest thread you guys have had to try to figure out? I really appreciate you trying to help me.

When it's all said and done could this just be a hardware problem?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

> think we figured out that the video card is a PCI Express card so that's why it was loading the PCI Enhanced stuff. Am I right?


The "standard enhanced pci to usb host controller" was definitely related to the PCI USB card, not to the PCI-E video card. "Enhanced" means USB 2.0.

Using an nvidia video card on an ATI chipset can cause issues so I agree with BCCOMP, it's a good idea to fall back on the onboard video card (I hadn't realized that you added a dedicated card). Btw did you upgrade the power supply when you added the nvidia GeForce 6600 video card ? The original supply isn't likely to be sufficient for a dedicated card and USB issues can be caused by an underpowered supply. If there's an hardware monitor screen in the BIOS check the voltages.



> Don't think it will matter but should I now do a fresh install without the nvidia video card installed? or what?


It would allow to rule out conflicts between the Ati chipset and the nvidia drivers and problems caused by unsufficient power. 

Formatting and reinstalling each time a problem happens isn't the most efficient solution, let's do this :

1. Remove all the PCI cards (video and USB) that weren't with the computer when you bought it
2. Enter the BIOS and reload the default settings to make sure nothing's wrong there. Check the USB settings and report their value (should be enabled, hi-speed, enhanced or USB 2.0, any other value could limit them to USB 1.1)
3. Install XP SP3 (slipstream SP3 on your XP Pro CD)
4. Once within Windows enable XP's integrated firewall before you connect the internet cable then follow these instructions to make an image of the system with DriveImage before you install any drivers : How to Backup your boot hard drive. 

Now if/when things go awry all you'll need to do is reload the previous system image using DriveImage and the Bart PE CD (takes 10 minutes) instead of reinstalling from scratch.

Then experiment with the drivers. I strongly suggest that you start with the radeon X200 chipset driver that's on eMachine's website :
http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=T Series&model=T6524
Then install the AC audio, ethernet, media reader and modem drivers. If all is fine connect to windows update and install the latest critical updates for your system. If things go bad at this point tell us about it and reload the clean image.

According to your system specs there are 7 USB ports :


> 7 USB 2.0 (2 in front, 4 in back, 1 in Media Reader)


See how they work before and after you install the drivers, test the 4 rear ports and the port in the media reader, no need to test the other 2 front ports. Also before you install the drivers and are on the situation that's on your first pic what was the status of the "unknow device" and of the "Universal serial bus (USB) controller" with yellow icon (double-click the device to see the device status) ?


Another way to look at the issue would be to analyze the kernel to find what particular driver is using the CPU. I provided the tools for that in post #8.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What are the complete specs of the PSU.
The specs are listed on a tag attached to the PSU
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

justpassingby said:


> The "standard enhanced pci to usb host controller" was definitely related to the PCI USB card, not to the PCI-E video card. "Enhanced" means USB 2.0.
> *Why did it load it again when I took the card out?*
> 
> 
> ...


 *I'll experiment with this.*

I'll see if I have a more robust psu laying around. I've kinda gotten to be a collector of old pc's over the years.....BUT If I don't use the add-on video card I shouldn't need a more robust psu, correct?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

> The "standard enhanced pci to usb host controller" was definitely related to the PCI USB card, not to the PCI-E video card. "Enhanced" means USB 2.0.
> Why did it load it again when I took the card out?


It didn't load again. The first time you reinstalled XP you let the card in and only took it out after XP was reinstalled, the device had been found during the installation which is why it was appearing in the devices list. The last time you reinstalled XP without the PCI card and that "PCI to USB" device didn't appear.



> If there's an hardware monitor screen in the BIOS check the voltages.
> I posted the voltages on the first page. Do those look o.k.?


As I said on the first page 11.6V is low for the 12V line. The ATX specs state the voltages need to remain in a 0.5% range of their nominal value, the closer the better, and 11.6V is exactly 0.5% away from 12V. The computer would probably crash during games due to the video card being underpowered. What are the voltages now that you removed the PCI-E video card ? What's the brand and model of the power supply ? (check the sticker on the side of the power supply block)


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll check the psu specs tonight when I get home.

The "pci to usb" device did appear. See my 2nd picture. 


"This first picture is where I was at after installing all the drivers. It found all the usb's except for this one so I left it alone thinking sp2 would find it and install it.

Installed sp2 and it still did not automatically detect it so I "updated driver" and it found it and installed it."


All the above was with out any extra cards in any slots. No video, no usb, no nothing. So I don't know how it could detect something that's not there! Maybe it's seeing something hooked up via ide that it's counting as pci?


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

The psu is a atx-300
It says 300 watt max and still says 11.6 max


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Do not get confused with the Enhanced USB Controller. This is needed for USB 2.0 speeds. This will load each and every time whether or not you have the USB 1.0 card in or not. This is due to your Motherboard having USB 2.0

On the PSU there should be more info. Can you post ALL the info you see on the tag.
Amps
Voltages
Watts


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

http://www.ascendtech.us/itemdesc.asp?ic=CSPGWATX30012E&eq=&Tp=

This is the exact model number

Bestec atx-300-12e

It says on the psu:

input: 100-127v-6A
200-240V-3A 60/50 Hz
output 12v-15 amps
-12v 0.8 amps
300w max +5v +3.3v
+5v & +3.3v 180w max
+5v & +12v & +3.3v 288w max


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
This PSU is way under powered for your PCI-e card.
A Pci-e card requires 26Amps on the 12V Line

If you had run this PSU on your PCI-e card then there is a good chance damage may have been done to the motherboard.

That said I believe your issue with the 100% Cpu usage is your USB controllers.
But lets see if there is something causing this.

First have nothing connected to ANY USB Port (Keyboard, Mouse, Printers etc.) or USB Headers (Media Card Reader etc.) on the Motherboard. 
Once you can confirm NOTHING is attached that has anything to do with USB, see if you still have 100% CPU Usage.

Bill


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

There is nothing connected to any usb nor do I have any pci inserted at this time. Other than the video card I have not had anything connected during this last install of xp pro and now it is out also. Still have 100% cpu usage.


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

Going back to post #44--Everything was fine until that one usb driver was "updated"


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Do you have a Media Card Reader?
Bill


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

yes, onboard though.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

It uses a USB Header on the Motherboard I believe. You may have other devices connected on other USB Headers.
Bill


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a question about this. When I tried to install sp3 it said I needed sp1 or sp2 before I could install sp3 so if I add this slipstreamed sp3 onto my boot disk would it still work? Is there a slipstreamed sp2?


1. Remove all the PCI cards (video and USB) that weren't with the computer when you bought it
2. Enter the BIOS and reload the default settings to make sure nothing's wrong there. Check the USB settings and report their value (should be enabled, hi-speed, enhanced or USB 2.0, any other value could limit them to USB 1.1)
3. Install XP SP3 (slipstream SP3 on your XP Pro CD)
4. Once within Windows enable XP's integrated firewall before you connect the internet cable then follow these instructions to make an image of the system with DriveImage before you install any drivers : How to Backup your boot hard drive. 

Now if/when things go awry all you'll need to do is reload the previous system image using DriveImage and the Bart PE CD (takes 10 minutes) instead of reinstalling from scratch.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

What service pack is included on your XP Pro CD ? Unless it's really old it probably already has SP1 or SP2. Follow these instructions : http://www.winsupersite.com/showcase/xpsp3_slipstream.asp
Despite what they say it should work with an XP SP1 CD. If there's no service pack at all on your CD then download SP2, and slipstream it first (follow steps 2 and 3, just replace the file names accordingly). Then restart at step 2 with SP3. Make sure you use nero as instructed to burn the final CD or it won't be bootable.


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

Bout ready to throw in the towel......

The wife is aggravated cause it ain't fixed.....

I need to move on to my next project.....

You guys are probably tired of trying to help me....

I can't seem to make the cd work that has sp2 integrated on it. It hangs at 34 minutes left so I'll just load regular xp pro and add sp2 from my cd. 

Here's my next question: Is there any way to make my 1.1 usb pci stick work as a 2.0? and/or where's the cheapest place I could buy a 2.0 stick with 4 ports on it?

Check that. Found one on stinkbay. Think this would work for my pc? It's only $8

http://cgi.ebay.com/5-PORT-VIA-USB-...4|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1309|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

If it were me that is what I would try next.
I have a feeling the USB Controllers are shorted out on the Motherboard.
Bill


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Agreed.

Keep in mind that additional pci cards will require more power. If you plan to keep using your dedicated video card take the chance to upgrade your power supply. Any 500W+ model listed here will do : http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## garypriceomaha (Jan 8, 2009)

Once again, thanks for all your help. I only bought the nvidia cause I was going to play some games but I've since bought a PS3 to play my games.  So I'll probably just leave it out. Know anyone that wants to buy a used nvidia 6600 card?

Thanks again!


----------

